# Bottle Cleaning Marathon



## AAASTINKIE (Nov 30, 2005)

Yesterday at 1:30 pm I arrived home with 12 cases of beer bottles and
100 wine, 36 champane bottles, today at 7:30 pm they are all cleaned
and put away!!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Nov 30, 2005)

Clean.....


----------



## MedPretzel (Nov 30, 2005)

I am very tired just looking at your work. 














Very, very, VERY good job!


----------



## masta (Nov 30, 2005)

Frank...you are a better man than me to clean all those bottles at one time.






I reallydislike cleaning bottles...


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Nov 30, 2005)

I dislike cleaning bottles too!! I thought it would take months, but I
just got at it and worked till 1am last night, the beer bottles clean
faster than wine bottles, and the champane bottles were really easy
cleaning too...I have a pretty good system now also.


----------



## RAMROD (Dec 1, 2005)

Boy that looks to much like work!


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Dec 1, 2005)

Way to go Frank





Do you have a steady supply?


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Dec 1, 2005)

Bilbo, just go to your local bottle redemption center, they usually are
very helpfull, I bring a bottle of wine everytime I go so I get
whatever I ask for...lol

It took them 1 1/2 days to get all those bottles for me.

If you want brown beer bottles the John Adams ones are good and the
labels come off easy but if green are OK the Moosehead bottles are the
best, the labels fall off after being in the water for a little while,
I ordered 10 more cases of them, I think I will use them for Island
Mist kits as wine coolers for next summer, cheap way to bottle those!

Champane bottles were very easy to clean! And you can cap a champane bottle with a beer cap.

Wine bottles are the hardest to clean, I am fussy now and want them
perfectly clean, no glue left, after I get the label off I use GOO-GONE
(get it at Home Depot) to remove the glue, but then you must use soap
to get the Goo-Gone off as it is a solvent.

Here's what I do now, wash the bottles when I get them home with the
Brass bottle washer using hot water, any with mold go in the return
box, no sense messing with them, next into the bathtup with a dash of
bleach and covered with hot water, soak for an hour, scrape the labels
off and use Goo-Gone if needed, take back to the kitchen and wash with
bottle washer again, if anything is left inside it will come out now
due to the soaking, plus a good final inspection now to be sure they
are perfectly clean inside and out.


----------



## peterCooper (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice method.

Do you just get rid of bottles that cause problems?
I have used the Bella Sera Pinot Grigio bottles and the labels are a pig to get 
off.


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Dec 3, 2005)

I think I saw Poly in only the first 2 photos. Maybe she got tired and had to lie down while Frank worked into the wee hours...


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 4, 2005)

Bert discovered that using a blade that you would use to remove paint from glass is a good tool to remove those nasty labels.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Dec 5, 2005)

Went to the bottle center today, the lady asks do you make Riesling? I
don't know if you want some I will make you some. She says well, you
said you give most of your wine as gifts and we get these Riesling
bottles I thought you might want them, YES I DO!!, and she said we get
all kinds of fancy wine bottles, I said save them all!!


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Dec 6, 2005)

Some exotic bottle Frank! Is that a no-drip lip on top? A double handle 
corker could be a challenge with that. I assume you are buying the 
bottles. Just curious what she charges. My bottle center wants 18 cents.

Bill


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Dec 6, 2005)

18 cents, that is what they get from the state, you can't ask for a
better deal than that, I wash mine with the brass bottle washer first,
if any have mould in them I just take them back, no sense working on
them you still get 15 cents when you return them!! so it costs 3 cents
for a reject...lol I'm reading how to make champagne now, my next
exploit!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm starting to get the good bottles now, picked up two cases today and
had these cobalt bottles and 3 500ml long neck clear bottles.


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 9, 2005)

Polly is keeping some good-looking company there!


----------



## MedPretzel (Dec 9, 2005)

Man, those are WONDERFUL!





Lucky you!





M.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Dec 12, 2005)

Today my bottle lady had a nice lighthouse bottle with the cobalt ones!!

She said after the holidays all kinds of really nice bottles will come
in, I left her 6, 1.5 ltr. bottles of Waterwine (but it was labeled "A
Fine Rosé") thanks for showing me how to do that Northern Wines!!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Dec 23, 2005)

Todays surprise was a 1.5 ltr. cobalt, do you want this???

YYYYYYYYYYYYYESSSSS!!!! and a 375 and 187 champagne bottle, I'll take them all, keep saving them!!


----------



## masta (Dec 23, 2005)

Cool bottles...I really like the cobalt blue bottles! I have 8 or 10 of them and bottled some of my Tupelo Vanilla Mead in them.


It is amazing how many different styles and colors of bottles that you can come across.


----------



## Greengrocer (Dec 23, 2005)

Hi all Newbie to the forum here.


I have found a great way to get the labels off bottles.


Soak in hot soapy water and then use one of the Mr Clean Magic pads,


They work so easy and gets all the glue residue off too . No harsh chemicals and no razor blades.


----------



## OldWino1 (Dec 23, 2005)

well its good to know that im not the only that likes blue bottles. I have even bought some. But Im getting alot from the ppl I work with. 20 to 30 at a clip takes a while to clean them but they are cheap. well cleanser and time and energy.


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi Greengrocer - Thanks for the tip, and welcome to the forum (nice to see 
another canine avatar




)

If you want, check in at the Welcome thread and say hi officially.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Dec 24, 2005)

I lay my bottles in the bottom of the bathtub and cover with hot water
and let them soak till the water is cool enough to handle, then scrape
the labels off with a razor scraper, then scrub with a Scotch-brite
pad, most come clean that way, the ones with glue left get saved for
last, after I drain the water out of the tub I spray them with GOO-GONE
(home depot) then wash them with the 

scotch-brite pad with soap to remove the Goo-Gone and glue, then all
the bottles go to the kitchen to be rinsed with HOT water with
the brass bottle washer.


----------

